# 1blu vserver Probleme



## tobi4711 (6. April 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe den vserver über Plesk eingrichtet und habe per FTP in den Httpdocs ordner php-fusion hochgeladen.Komme aber mit meiner Domain http://www.mgro.de nicht drauf da komm immer Hier entsteht eine neue Internetpräsenz. Ich habe die möglich kein im Kundeninterface von bei der Domain den

Nameserver
A-Record
MX-Record ändern.
Weiß aber nicht was ich machen soll.Bitte um Hilfe

ICQ:334030944


Noch ein Anhang


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (20. Mai 2007)

Hi..
der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter aber ich beantworte dir trotzdem mal deine Frage..

Du musst in deinem Konfigurationsmenü die IP deines Servers angeben..
Die Domain leitet auf 1blu.de weiter..
Wenn du die Domain auf deinen Server weiterleitest, musst du über Plesk die Domain verwalten... also in Plesk deine Domain einrichten und dann dürfte alles funktionieren 

MFG


----------

